# How to remove powder actuated driven nails



## RickDJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi
I need to remove framing in my basement to add polystyrene against the concrete wall.

What is the best/easiest method to loosen and remove powder actuated driven nails which are currently holding the framing to the concrete floor?


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

You'll probably have to cut the 2x4 on each side of the nail. Then pry it up/off, preferably with a pry bar and/or hammer. The nail might just pull through the wood too, so then you'll have to really pry the nail out. Or sometimes you can wack the nail from the side and break them off.

Now, after typing all that, I'm assuming you want to save the framing and reuse it. You may have to drill them out. Or try pulling the framing down and see if the nails might pull right through the wood.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Cut the nail flush with an angle grinder.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Most of them I have pulled came out surprisingly easy. A couple of taps around the compass with a hammer to break them loose then a long wrecking bar to pull them. The few that broke just got hammer below the surface.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Is it really necessary to remove the framing? Just pull the drywall off and put in your polystyrene. Removing those nails is gonna take you a week.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> Is it really necessary to remove the framing? Just pull the drywall off and put in your polystyrene. Removing those nails is gonna take you a week.


This, unless the framing is touching the wall, in which case it's wrong and all has to come down anyway.


----------



## RickDJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I have added a picture showing an example of the existing framing.
The prior owner did a couple things wrong when putting up the existing framing.
1 - did not use pressure treated wood on the cement floor
2 - did not put any kind of vapor barrier between the framing and the cement block of the basement. 

I will use a big hammer to see if I can break the nails loose without damaging the cement floor any more than necessary.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

RickDJ said:


> I will use a big hammer to see if I can break the nails loose without damaging the cement floor any more than necessary.


Oh, man. That does not sound like it's going to end well. I'm with joed. Use an angle grinder to "decapitate" the fastener down to the slab. Drill a hole in the lumber right next to the fastener. Hammer the wood in that direction and that will allow you to lift the plate up, leaving the fastener intact. Then have fun with the grinder. If you have a dremel, lots of bits and patience, you can use that instead of an angle grinder.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

I would vote for the angle grinder or a multi tool to cut the nails. Have pulled some out with a big pry bar and a few took some pretty big chunks out of the concrete.


----------



## D270 (Mar 27, 2011)

I might be missing something, but get a sawzall with a long flexible blade and get under the base plate if you can. unfortunately you dont know if he glued them down as well


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i'm up for the angle grinder & diamond blade even tho its the wrong blade for wood,,, using a wood blade may be disasterous & dangerous to your limbs - damhik, ijk,,, a bodacious demo/wrecking bar may also help as will a 2# hammer swung @ the nail from the side,,, conc won't normally spall much &, if it does, so what ? its not a big deal to make a few patch reprs UNLESS you're thinking acid-stain'd floors


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

The method I always used was to split the plate with the claw end of my hammer then give the fastener a whack from the side.
Bamm! 
Works every time.

Andy.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Concrete nail can be extra hard. A sawsall might go through many blades cutting them unless you use a hardened or carbide blade.


----------



## RickDJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the wise advice. I will be starting this next Saturday. At this point, I think I will try the decapitate and drill method. Hopefully, this will result in less damage to the concrete floor. I have an angle grinder, so hopefully this will work well.

If this is too slow...then will try the hammer approach to loosen the nails. I will post which method worked the best.


----------



## RickDJ (Jul 26, 2013)

RickDJ said:


> Thanks for all the wise advice. I will be starting this next Saturday. At this point, I think I will try the decapitate and drill method. Hopefully, this will result in less damage to the concrete floor. I have an angle grinder, so hopefully this will work well. If this is too slow...then will try the hammer approach to loosen the nails. I will post which method worked the best.



Turns out Removing the powder driven nails was pretty easy. A few whacks on a cats claw loosened them from the concrete, then a pry bar pulled them up thru the 2x4.

About half of them looked like the tip had bent over when they were originally driven into the concrete floor. Anyone know if this is normal?


----------

